# Cindy and The Slammers....the return of



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Hey All….just announcing the reunion date of late 80’s, early 90’s Queen West darhlings, Cindy and The Slammers (soft launch tour 17’…..ha !!!! ).
Aint nothing but roots rock here. #slide #opentunings #swamp Original band…Cindy Matthews, Warren “Wiggy” Toll, Barry Conners, John Dawson and yours truly
This Thursday at the Moonshine Café 137 Kerr Ave in Oakville. Hope you can make it out. Get ready to rock….we will be ready. Tell your friends and neighbours.
Cheers
pete


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

I will try to make it Pete.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I'd line ta Go. Babies at home. 

Next time.


----------

